# Size 59 compact ordered



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

Just ordered my Moots Compact via the awesome Downunder distributors MTBPrecision.
I am super stoked and it will be all I can do to hold out the 3 - 4 week wait that has been suggested (if any of you guys from Moots are reading this do whatever you can to get her to me sooner rather than later.  )

Build in my head is:
American Classic CR420 wheels (on the way)
Dura-Ace crankset (on the way)
Moots stem and seatpost (ordered along with frame)
Carbon bars (not sure what but I want traditional bend)
White fizik bar tape (got it)
White SLR saddle (on the way)
SRAM red groupset
Pink 2007 Chris King headset (got it)
Reynolds Ouzo Pro fork (got it)


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

FTR said:


> Just ordered my Moots Compact via the awesome Downunder distributors MTBPrecision.
> I am super stoked and it will be all I can do to hold out the 3 - 4 week wait that has been suggested (if any of you guys from Moots are reading this do whatever you can to get her to me sooner rather than later.  )
> 
> Build in my head is:
> ...


Sounds like with all the stuff you have ordered or already have that the build isn't just "in your head", but more set in stone. Curious as to why you have a DA crank and a SRAM groupset?


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

Yep, you are right.
It is more set in stone but I am wavering on bars. I guess because a lot of stuff is not sitting here in my workshop I am finding it harder to accept as definite.
The Dura-Ace crankset was bought from PBK for a great price on their 15% off sale and I have read and heard many good things about them. I have SRAM Rival on my existing bike and have had no issues with that crankset and would probably have been happy with the Red crank on the Moots. But the price on the DA was fantastic (under $300 Australian so say $270US) and I went that way.


----------



## TiDreaming (Jul 20, 2007)

FTR said:


> Just ordered my Moots Compact via the awesome Downunder distributors MTBPrecision.
> I am super stoked and it will be all I can do to hold out the 3 - 4 week wait that has been suggested (if any of you guys from Moots are reading this do whatever you can to get her to me sooner rather than later.  )
> 
> 3-4 WEEK wait!! holy it took Shannon 4 months to get mine..saying that I did get the last of the 6/4 for the Vamoots SL
> ...


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

TiDreaming said:


> 3-4 WEEK wait!! holy it took Shannon 4 months to get mine..saying that I did get the last of the 6/4 for the Vamoots SL
> 
> Anway sounds like a nice build..you in Melbourne??


Brisbane.
Well I hope it is only a 3-4 week wait.
I am just going by what Tom told me the other day.


----------



## TiDreaming (Jul 20, 2007)

FTR said:


> Brisbane.
> Well I hope it is only a 3-4 week wait.
> I am just going by what Tom told me the other day.



3-4 weeks is about right if its stock, mine had to be built from scratch:thumbsup:


----------

